# This Week's "It Won't Take A Moment"



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Yooper

Trying this tomorrow....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Yooper said:


> View attachment 151717
> 
> 
> Trying this tomorrow....
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


Two words: cheese drips.


----------



## Yooper

Sneakers said:


> Two words: cheese drips.


Two words 1: Good point!

Two words 2: Don't care!  

(It's an old toaster!)

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> View attachment 152134


Somewhere out there, Gilligan's getting moist.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Yooper

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Yooper

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 153334


...and the cops weren't called b/c everyone understood playground/backyard/behind the barn justice was sometimes the best.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153462


Our lyrics were better anyway. "The bathrooms on the right...."


----------



## Kyle




----------



## SamSpade

Sneakers said:


> Our lyrics were better anyway. "The bathrooms on the right...."


I precede that line with "without your flashlight".


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 153587


Dunno... the headlights look the same...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## kwillia




----------



## PrchJrkr

kwillia said:


>


She wishes. More like the 2nd row.


----------



## Kyle

PrchJrkr said:


> She wishes. More like the 2nd row.


I was thinking gold-toe socks.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155779


Mom thinks it works just fine.


----------



## Rommey

Kyle said:


> View attachment 155490


I'm sure its just a coincidence they both go by the name Rachel...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## RoseRed




----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> View attachment 156133


I hate going on vacation. Staycations are fine but I hate traveling.


----------



## RoseRed

RareBreed said:


> I hate going on vacation. Staycations are fine but I hate traveling.


I posted this on FB and a couple of my friend thought it said vaccinations.  

I like to travel, and need to get out of here, somewhere, anywhere.  I've got 93 hours on the books!


----------



## stgislander

RareBreed said:


> I hate going on vacation. Staycations are fine but I hate traveling.


Staycations do not work for me.  I can't relax.  I always see too much work that needs to be done.


----------



## RareBreed

RoseRed said:


> I posted this on FB and a couple of my friend thought it said vaccinations.
> 
> I like to travel, and need to get out of here, somewhere, anywhere.  I've got 93 hours on the books!


I have just under 300 hours! That is down from over 400 hours when I had to start taking every other Friday off and took two weeks at Thanksgiving and Christmas just to get under the cap.


----------



## phreddyp

RoseRed said:


> I posted this on FB and a couple of my friend thought it said vaccinations.
> 
> I like to travel, and need to get out of here, somewhere, anywhere.  I've got 93 hours on the books!


Go to Mexico I've  gone twice this year , they are happy to see us gringos.  Stay at a Riu you will love it Riu.com


----------



## RoseRed

phreddyp said:


> Go to Mexico I've  gone twice this year , they are happy to see us gringos.  Stay at a Riu you will love it Riu.com


I will never go to Mexico again.  Thanks anyway!


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> I posted this on FB and a couple of my friend thought it said vaccinations.


I noticed that.


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:


> I noticed that.


I noticed you noticed.


----------



## phreddyp

RoseRed said:


> I will never go to Mexico again.  Thanks anyway!


y ?


----------



## RoseRed

phreddyp said:


> y ?


Unpleasant experience.


----------



## phreddyp

RoseRed said:


> Unpleasant experience.


So sorry to hear that, I've been going there since 1977 never have had a problem don't drink the water or eat street food and of course use common sense about where you are .


----------



## Kyle

phreddyp said:


> So sorry to hear that, I've been going there since 1977 never have had a problem *don't drink the water or eat street food and of course use common sense about where you are .*



Is that Mexicos Travel Slogan?


----------



## phreddyp

Kyle said:


> Is that Mexicos Travel Slogan?


I don't know about that but they are good rules when traveling there . Just for the record I have another one never eat at a new restaurant  the night before flying home .


----------



## RoseRed

phreddyp said:


> I don't know about that but they are good rules when traveling there . Just for the record I have another one never eat at a new restaurant  the night before flying home .


Sounds like you had a blast.


----------



## phreddyp

RoseRed said:


> Sounds like you had a blast.


Every time!  Food is great, people are nice and helpful , fishing is well all I can say is WOW although it is better in Costa Rica and Mexico has some GREAT BEERS .


----------



## RoseRed

phreddyp said:


> Every time!  Food is great, people are nice and helpful , fishing is well all I can say is WOW although it is better in Costa Rica and Mexico has some GREAT BEERS .


I'll stick to Panama.


----------



## phreddyp

RoseRed said:


> I'll stick to Panama.


Where do you stay in Panama , it's on my list ?


----------



## RoseRed

phreddyp said:


> Where do you stay in Panama , it's on my list ?


Taboga.


----------



## phreddyp

RoseRed said:


> Taboga.


Thanks


----------



## RoseRed

phreddyp said:


> Thanks


San Blas and Chiriquí Province are also pretty.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## phreddyp

Heading back to Cabo next week , can't beat the deals . Look out fishies I'm on the way.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle

10 Common Things Your Husband Says -- And What He's Actually Thinking

1. "It's fine." -- "It's fine."

2. "We can eat anywhere you want." -- "We can eat anywhere you want."

3. "What am I thinking about? Nothing." -- "What am I thinking about? Nothing."

...

5. "Yeah, that outfit looks great." -- "We were supposed to be at church 20 minutes ago. You do look good, but honestly, at this point, you could wear the curtains and I wouldn't care as long as we get out the door."










						10 Common Things Your Husband Says -- And What He's Actually Thinking
					

It can be hard to tell what your husband is actually thinking. Is he saying exactly what he thinks? Is he actually thinking about another woman? Would he still love you if you were Mr. Snuffleupagus from Sesame Street? So many questions.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS

@Kyle 

Occupy Wall St Protestors posting rage against the machine - FROM THEIR IPADS\


----------



## ginwoman

Kyle said:


> View attachment 157932


Clueless A-hole


----------



## Kyle




----------



## rio

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158006


I think that's overkill for the little bit of pruning he's getting ready to do...


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158358


----------



## Monello




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 158358


They're anti middleman like Antifa is anti fascist and Blm is anti racist.


----------



## Ken King

Sneakers said:


> View attachment 158359


Trader Joe's buys directly from the producers not a wholesale supplier, thus no middleman.


----------



## Sneakers

Ken King said:


> Trader Joe's buys directly from the producers not a wholesale supplier, thus no middleman.


Yes, but the diagram clearly shows themselves as a middleman.  Producer-> Trader Joe's -> Consumer


----------



## RoseRed




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> View attachment 159956


I gotta admit I didn't get it. As it took me more than a moment I looked it up. What's the background for the ditty? A kid's rhyme? I couldn't find anything about its history, just examples of various "London, Paris, underpants" giggles....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Kyle

Yooper said:


> A kid's rhyme?



  

An old one, to be sure.


----------



## Yooper

Kyle said:


> An old one, to be sure.


Thanks! 

Huh. Didn't know that one/never heard it before. I guess I grew up in the wrong neighborhood. Or country. Or century.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## Sneakers

Yooper said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Huh. Didn't know that one/never heard it before. I guess I grew up in the wrong neighborhood. Or country. Or century.
> 
> --- End of line (MCP)


"I see London, I see France.  I see a ladies underpants."

There's a couple of substitutions for 'ladies'.


----------



## Kyle

Sneakers said:


> "I see London, I see France.  I see a ladies underpants."
> 
> There's a couple of substitutions for 'ladies'.


Lets keep Jenner out of this.


----------



## Yooper

Sneakers said:


> "I see London, I see France.  I see a ladies underpants."
> 
> There's a couple of substitutions for 'ladies'.


After reading all this, I asked my wife. She said she knew it as "I see Paris, I see France, I see fill in the blank's underpants." So she is/was clearly in the "in crowd." I guess that's why I married her! I guess that also means she settled.... 

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS




----------



## rio

GURPS said:


> View attachment 159988


I'll never watch The Wizard of Oz the same way again....


You've taken away my childhood


----------



## Clem72

rio said:


> I'll never watch The Wizard of Oz the same way again....
> 
> 
> You've taken away my childhood



Remember the TCM description for this film:



> Transported to a surreal landscape, a young girl kills the first person she meets and then teams up with three strangers to kill again.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS

Stolen from facebook


----------



## Yooper

GURPS said:


> Stolen from facebook
> 
> View attachment 160067


I'm so old I thought she was "dressing up" as a pre-adolescent Dalek.

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## GURPS




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Kyle said:


> View attachment 160852


Misinformation, driver on incorrect side.


----------



## Kyle

Tech said:


> Misinformation, driver on incorrect side.


Selfie with an iPhone.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

That picture needs one of these between frames:


----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

I’ve had bright lights, color changing lights, blinking lights, chasing lights.

I’m headed to the store so this Christmas I can be the only house on my block with ****ering lights.


----------



## Sneakers

GopherM said:


> View attachment 161173


I really think the Chinese do this on purpose.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Monello




----------



## jrt_ms1995

Monello said:


>



You bastard!


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Monello

jrt_ms1995 said:


> You bastard!


I take it you have some poorly located moles?


----------



## DoWhat

GopherM said:


> View attachment 161601


Why are the pillows different sizes?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## stgislander

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 162164


Quietly step away never turning your back on her.


----------



## Kyle

stgislander said:


> Quietly step away never turning your back on her.


And eat take out for the next few days.


----------



## stgislander

Kyle said:


> And eat take out for the next few days.


And don't fall asleep.


----------



## limblips

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 162164


She said: "I'm right" not "You are right."  You have no problem.


----------



## Ken King

stgislander said:


> And don't fall asleep.


Apologize and tell her that won't happen again.


----------



## L'Town.girl

DaSDGuy said:


> View attachment 162164


Laundry. Dishes. The bathroom. Maybe inside and outside of the car?


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

1


----------



## kwillia

This week's take a moment... John Kerry's response to the Ukraine invasion, "There will be massive emissions consequences to the war but equally and importantly, you're going to lose people's focus, you're going to lose, certainly big country attention because they will be diverted and I think it could have a damaging impact," Kerry said during a recent interview with the BBC. "Hopefully President Putin would realize that in the northern part of his country they used to live on 66 percent of a nation that was over frozen land, now it's thawing and his infrastructure is at risk and the people of Russia are at risk. I hope President Putin will help us stay on track with respect for what we need to do on climate."


----------



## spr1975wshs

Kerry is such a lightweight in the brainpan.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Tech

1


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## NextJen




----------



## Kyle

NextJen said:


> View attachment 163939


Beat me to it. 

I was just coming here to post this one.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

That can be read two ways.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle

If I saw this on the road I’d follow just for the entertainment value.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> If I saw this on the road I’d follow just for the entertainment value.


Actually, there was a video on The Five the other day showing a guy who's lumber was sticking out both back seat windows.  Yup, he took out some road signs and another car.


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Tech




----------



## limblips

Tech said:


> View attachment 164080


Every boy wants to grow up just like his dad.


----------



## Clem72

limblips said:


> Every boy wants to grow up just like his dad.


Racist. Besides, how would he know his dad is a criminal if he never met him?


----------



## limblips

Clem72 said:


> Racist. Besides, how would he know his dad is a criminal if he never met him?


Lighten up Francis.  And how would you know if he never met his daddy?  Racist stereotyping!


----------



## Tech

Clem72 said:


> Racist. Besides, how would he know his dad is a criminal if he never met him?


 a see your point but sometimes you got to go with the odds.


----------



## Clem72

limblips said:


> Lighten up Francis.  And how would you know if he never met his daddy?  Racist stereotyping!


Whoosh


----------



## limblips

Clem72 said:


> Whoosh


Double whoosh!


----------



## GopherM




----------



## GopherM

Been there and experienced that sensation!


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 165554


My ex used to leave notes too.

Fortunately, that wasn't one of them.


----------



## DaSDGuy




----------



## gemma_rae




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Sneakers

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165562


----------



## GopherM




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165825


What is the new opening for Dexter


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Merlin99

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165918


An AR-15 clip


----------



## jrt_ms1995

Merlin99 said:


> An AR-15 clip


... which isn't going to work very well. Or maybe it's one of those dastardly high-capacity magazine clips that will blow a dinosaurs lungs out automatically.

Amazing what one can do in ones ignorance (assuming this wasn't done to a worn-out magazine deliberately for a photo op.)


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Bonehead

Kyle said:


> View attachment 165918


Oh chit !


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## GopherM




----------



## Grumpy

Moths...


----------



## rio

GopherM said:


> View attachment 166716


Asserbug.  Is that the one that gives you monkey pox?


----------



## Sneakers

rio said:


> Asserbug.


aka Stinkbug.


----------



## Monello

GopherM said:


> View attachment 166716


Kracken bugs


----------



## GURPS




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GURPS




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Miker/t




----------



## ontheriver

Miker/t said:


> View attachment 167298


That is funny, but so wrong.


----------



## Miker/t




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Monello




----------



## Kyle

Must be a hell of a morning.


----------

